# Just arrived & need appliances & furniture



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

HI there,
We arrived 3 weeks ago and are just in the process of signing a contract for an apartment in Polanco. It is partly furnished but we need things like white goods, a large sofa and a large dining table and chairs.
I have looked around the Polanco area and the sofas/ dining suites are very highly priced (I know the area we are shopping in is not cheap) If any one can give us some advice of places/stores we can look at I would be forever grateful.

We also love second hand furniture. Any suggestions?

We have 3 weeks before we can move in but we would like to get shopping and ordering ASAP.
Thanking you in advance

Aussie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you drive around your area, look for signs that say, 'Bazaar' or, 'Subasta'. These will indicate consignment shops and 'garage sales'. You may find something at one of those.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

For new appliances there are the standard places: Elektra, La Mega, Soriana, Chedraui and Walmart. Prices are fairly similar in all of them but sometimes you find a sale at one of the places and the price beats the others hands down -- it's a matter of timing and luck.

For rustic furniture we LOVE El Pueblito in colonia La Magdalena Contreras. I don't have the exact address unfortunately. We dream of buying all our furniture there but we live in Guanajuato and have no way to get large pieces home - they deliver anywhere in DF but that doesn't help us. Their stuff is really inexpensive, well built and aesthetically it's just plain cool. We own a few smaller pieces that fit into my Honda Accord but, if we had a way to get it home, we'd buy almost everything for our house there -- tables, desks, cabinets, beds (all except their sofas which are not at all comfortable).
If anyone out there knows a great tienda de muebles rusticos near Guanajuato let me know!

AussieIrish: If you are indeed interested in El Publito, let me know and I will track down the exact address of the store.


----------



## northernerindf (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Aussie, 

I understand your predicament, I also moved to Polanco a few months ago.

I would first go to Costco, which is on FFCC Cuernavaca & Saavedera (Its behind Antara for reference). You won't have many choices, but the prices are more reasonable, not to mention buying is less of a hassle (With returns and discounts). If you dont have membership, its well worth the cost if you'll be buying high-end stuff, food is also more reasonably price though in bulk) 

I have yet to buy a sofa, but I've looked at many. Stay CLEAR of places like Azcue, Sears, Liverpool, Palacio. etc. Not only are they expensive, but I've heard horror stories related to deliveries, from scratched to 2-3 month delivery lags.

In or near polanco I've only seen reasonably priced furniture in a small store on Mariano Escobedo, its actually in front of the liverpool store, tucked away between a restaurant and some other stores. Mariano Escobedo is the last street in Polanco, which crosses over Masaryk, Homero, Horacio, EJercito.

There are other more mid-range stores in the city, but none are near polanco. There's in one called Viana and another called Dico, which I would recommend, there are some locations to the north of polanco (Satelite) and others toward the center of the city (San Cosme). 

Good luck hope these tips help you out.


----------



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your swift responses. I shall drag my hubby out over the weekend and start looking. AND YES circle110 I would love to check out the address for El Publito. I will try to check it out on the net also.
I cant wait to move into our apartment and get back in the kitchen. Dinner parties here I come!
Thanks guys
Jacks


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I would second the recommendation for Dico for furniture. I bought a dining room set and a sofa and the prices were comparable to what I would expect in the US and the delivery was painless.

In addition to Costco, there are several Sam's Club locations in DF as well for other basic white good and other household requirements.


----------

